# Schecter 8 strings?



## Dusty201087 (Nov 5, 2008)

Could someone link me to some pictures of the Schecter 8 strings?

Also are any other companies thinking about 8 strings? I know RAN custom guitars now is officially making custom 8 strings, unfortunately we probably won't see one until next summer *tear*

Played the Ibanez 8 string again today and loved it... Only thing missing was an ebony board and I'd like to see a neck-thru design with a clear satin finished neck.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 5, 2008)

The LTDs by ESP look nice and my guitarist (I am only the bassist) told me he played one at the local store in our area, was overall satisfied with the feel for the money, he prefers a fanned fret model. I have also heard many positive things about Conklin's products, I know I really like my 7-string bass from Conklin, gonna save my money for an 8-string Conklin.

Just received my Schecter 2009 catalog and there were no new models that included 8-string versions? Weird considering Ibanez and ESP have models.

Later,
Jim


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 5, 2008)

As above.

Peace,
Jim


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 5, 2008)

the two posts above should be labeled as spam correct?


----------



## Elysian (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm gonna get some real shit and neg rep for this, but when you have to post pictures of your guitars with hot chicks to get anyone to look at them, you're doing something wrong


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'm gonna get some real shit and neg rep for this, but when you have to post pictures of your guitars with hot chicks to get anyone to look at them, you're doing something wrong


im gunna positive rep you for that! ++++


----------



## msherman (Nov 5, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> the two posts above should be labeled as spam correct?



Strictly Spam


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 5, 2008)

To actually address the OP, the only other companies I can think of right now that currently have their hands in the whole 8-string thing are ESP, Halo, and Agile, though the Halo would be more of a custom-ish kind of thing, and the Agile is only done in periodic runs, the next one being next year.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 5, 2008)

Say Jim, are you planning on doing any 8 string shapes that aren't hideous?


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 6, 2008)

I only wish Schecter made an 8! IF they ever do I hope there's a C8 Blackjack and a C8 Hellraiser!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 6, 2008)

SteveDendura said:


> I only wish Schecter made an 8! IF they ever do I hope there's a C8 Blackjack and a C8 Hellraiser!



They have made at least a few, but they're all customs and all overpriced.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 6, 2008)

The prospect of a damien series 8 or something like an ibanez 8321 is was really gets me excited, to be able to buy a cheap 8 and customize it would be great.


----------



## ghoti (Nov 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> They have made at least a few, but they're all customs and all overpriced.



And ugly. Every one I've seen, anyway. Funny, because I really like some of their other designs.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 6, 2008)

even an omen 8 would be good and affordable.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'm gonna get some real shit and neg rep for this, but when you have to post pictures of your guitars with hot chicks to get anyone to look at them, you're doing something wrong


 
At the risk of more neg rep as you said, any mag that I read and advertises guits has females, that don't play guitar or at least don't look like they do? The newest 2009 Guitar Guide Holiday edition is nothing but T & A with guitars in hand?? So, by your statement, I am to conclude, Charvel, Taylor, BC Rich, Carvin, Epiphone, Peavey, Paul Reed Smith, Schecter, Steiberger, Taylor, Parker, and Washburn must be "doing something wrong" as well?? That leaves Ibanez, Dean, and Jackson as the only major guitar companies that are doing something right? 

At least Suzy actually plays, and plays well in her band. But your point is well taken and I will from here on out just try to be a part of discussion without mention of S7.

Sorry for being an annoyance.
Jim



Bekanor said:


> Say Jim, are you planning on doing any 8 string shapes that aren't hideous?


 
Absolutely! I would gladly make something less hideous than what I have. Although the players in my area and stores as well like what I've done, but maybe that's just an Ohio thing Send me a 2-D sketch or 3-D model of what you think is not hideous and I'll see if I can make it.

I am not to the level of KxK, Sherman, Elysian, or Rotor but I would like to be because I find their work to be exquisite, but I'm not quite there yet. Only been at this 8 months. I will keep plugging along, but as I posted to Elysian, your point is well taken and I will just shut the hell up about Strictly 7 and just be a part of the discussions with no mention of S7 

Peace,
Jim



BlindingLight7 said:


> the two posts above should be labeled as spam correct?


 
Point taken, posts removed.

Jim


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont think you guys should have been so harsh on Jim, hes a genuinely nice guy as you can tell from his post above. Maybe put a little more thought into what you say before you say it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2008)

Strictly 7 said:


> At the risk of more neg rep as you said, any mag that I read and advertises guits has females, that don't play guitar or at least don't look like they do? The newest 2009 Guitar Guide Holiday edition is nothing but T & A with guitars in hand?? So, by your statement, I am to conclude, Charvel, Taylor, BC Rich, Carvin, Epiphone, Peavey, Paul Reed Smith, Schecter, Steiberger, Taylor, Parker, and Washburn must be "doing something wrong" as well?? That leaves Ibanez, Dean, and Jackson as the only major guitar companies that are doing something right?



Jackson did it, too, actually. For a while they had some pretty tasteless pictures of Jenna Jameson with their guitars all over the site.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 7, 2008)

Strictly 7 said:


> At the risk of more neg rep as you said, any mag that I read and advertises guits has females, that don't play guitar or at least don't look like they do? The newest 2009 Guitar Guide Holiday edition is nothing but T & A with guitars in hand?? So, by your statement, I am to conclude, Charvel, Taylor, BC Rich, Carvin, Epiphone, Peavey, Paul Reed Smith, Schecter, Steiberger, Taylor, Parker, and Washburn must be "doing something wrong" as well?? That leaves Ibanez, Dean, and Jackson as the only major guitar companies that are doing something right?
> 
> At least Suzy actually plays, and plays well in her band. But your point is well taken and I will from here on out just try to be a part of discussion without mention of S7.
> 
> ...



they are established brands, who make guitars that actually compliment hot chicks, instead of forcing people to focus on the hot chick only. you're a new brand, and you have the gimmicky hot chick to try and move more guitars, maybe focus more on the guitars and let them sell themselves instead of putting a hot chick in every photo to try and sell said guitars?


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 7, 2008)

I like S7 designs.  who cares if there is a "hot" chick holding a guitar in a few pics?? like other people said Every MAJOR company has done it so what?


----------



## Elysian (Nov 7, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I like S7 designs.  who cares if there is a "hot" chick holding a guitar in a few pics?? like other people said Every MAJOR company has done it so what?



you also like monson guitars


----------



## REDBEARD (Nov 7, 2008)

I would think we're gonna see a couple production 8s coming from schecter quite soon.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Redbeard!

Howd'ya like yr ISP sub? I'm wantin' one.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 7, 2008)

Elysian said:


> you also like monson guitars



 some of them.


I think that every guitar maker has at least a few "Ugly" guitars. no offense to you but your "Crabclaw" to me isnt that great looking. and I know its your first guitar you made right? 

anyway I do like the 8 string your building right now though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> some of them.
> 
> 
> I think that every guitar maker has at least a few "Ugly" guitars. no offense to you but your "Crabclaw" to me isnt that great looking. and I know its your first guitar you made right?
> ...



Yeah your crabclaw was even posted in the phail thread by somebody 

Your other designs however...


----------



## REDBEARD (Nov 14, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Hey Redbeard!
> 
> Howd'ya like yr ISP sub? I'm wantin' one.




I dig it. I dont use it so much to get more low end, but rather take away the lows from the guitar cab, so that its not bothered with them and the mids and highs sound better. You should check one out. You might end up buying one.


----------



## somn (Nov 15, 2008)

Elysian said:


> they are established brands, who make guitars that actually compliment hot chicks, instead of forcing people to focus on the hot chick only. you're a new brand, and you have the gimmicky hot chick to try and move more guitars, maybe focus more on the guitars and let them sell themselves instead of putting a hot chick in every photo to try and sell said guitars?



i think thats harsh man established brand or not why rant if it has a chik its an ad dude jezz really i dont think he is forcing anyone to focuse on the chik its an ad tatic dude i think its just eye candy to get you to stop and look dude seen alooot of ads like that with both hot and not so hot chiks man plus its not always a chik fine hes a new brand but why not do it cool u dont like the pic of the guitar cus it dosent compliment the chik???? lol come on its an ad gezz guitar looks good/bad cool fine but this come on ads like this help atract customers like it or not come on are you going to buy an ax body spray cus the item looks hot with that group of chixs??  i say to him rock out man put chixs everywhere on that ad pic its not like somebody else hasent


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 15, 2008)

Strictly 7 said:


> That leaves Ibanez, Dean, and Jackson as the only major guitar companies that are doing something right?



I would say that about Dean, they have the "Dean Girls"


----------



## cyril v (Nov 15, 2008)

To OP:











expensive as hell though.

Drum City Guitarland

I like the second one, but for the price... I'd have to say it's silly because you'd be better off going with Sherman or Illustrated and getting exactly what you want.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

cyril v said:


> expensive as hell though.
> 
> Drum City Guitarland
> 
> I like the second one, but for the price... I'd have to say it's silly because you'd be better off going with Sherman or Illustrated and getting exactly what you want.




I think he might have known about those  But IFthey made that Avenger in at least a 27" scale I would be interested in it


----------



## Elysian (Nov 15, 2008)

somn said:


> i think thats harsh man established brand or not why rant if it has a chik its an ad dude jezz really i dont think he is forcing anyone to focuse on the chik its an ad tatic dude i think its just eye candy to get you to stop and look dude seen alooot of ads like that with both hot and not so hot chiks man plus its not always a chik fine hes a new brand but why not do it cool u dont like the pic of the guitar cus it dosent compliment the chik???? lol come on its an ad gezz guitar looks good/bad cool fine but this come on ads like this help atract customers like it or not come on are you going to buy an ax body spray cus the item looks hot with that group of chixs??  i say to him rock out man put chixs everywhere on that ad pic its not like somebody else hasent



thank god no one is forcing me to read what you wrote, because i just can't do it, were you drunk when you posted that?


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

Elysian said:


> thank god no one is forcing me to read what you wrote, because i just can't do it, were you drunk when you posted that?



 this is another reason why ss.org needs a "Wigga Translater" 


oh and By the way Elysian, I do like your other guitars  just not the crabclaw thing


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 15, 2008)

Strictly 7 said:


> At the risk of more neg rep as you said, any mag that I read and advertises guits has females, that don't play guitar or at least don't look like they do? The newest 2009 Guitar Guide Holiday edition is nothing but T & A with guitars in hand?? So, by your statement, I am to conclude, Charvel, Taylor, BC Rich, Carvin, Epiphone, Peavey, Paul Reed Smith, Schecter, Steiberger, Taylor, Parker, and Washburn must be "doing something wrong" as well?? That leaves Ibanez, Dean, and Jackson as the only major guitar companies that are doing something right?
> 
> At least Suzy actually plays, and plays well in her band. But your point is well taken and I will from here on out just try to be a part of discussion without mention of S7.
> 
> ...



i miss when guitar world had the buyers guides with nothing but a shitload of newer stuff in it, now it's some new stuff and chicks hold it, bah, i like my guitars and women seperate


----------



## somn (Nov 16, 2008)

Elysian said:


> thank god no one is forcing me to read what you wrote, because i just can't do it, were you drunk when you posted that?



apperently you still read it as you gave me a response and it didint take a hot chic on my post to get you i take it you take it all to your head man is that really your response to me lol ok cool rant me flame me i dont care its still just an ad your  man really chill out talk about the guitar not his ad style dont like many ads myself but you dont catch me busting a grumpy about it dont like someone standing up to him fine dont get grumpy over small matters such as ad style im done wanna go on fine but make it about the guitar not the ad man really


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

somn said:


> apperently you still read it as you gave me a response and it didint take a hot chic on my post to get you i take it you take it all to your head man is that really your response to me lol ok cool rant me flame me i dont care its still just an ad your  man really chill out talk about the guitar not his ad style dont like many ads myself but you dont catch me busting a grumpy about it dont like someone standing up to him fine dont get grumpy over small matters such as ad style im done wanna go on fine but make it about the guitar not the ad man really




And why be so harsh in the first place? The guys just trying to show you what he does for a living..


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 16, 2008)

somn said:


> apperently you still read it as you gave me a response and it didint take a hot chic on my post to get you i take it you take it all to your head man is that really your response to me lol ok cool rant me flame me i dont care its still just an ad your  man really chill out talk about the guitar not his ad style dont like many ads myself but you dont catch me busting a grumpy about it dont like someone standing up to him fine dont get grumpy over small matters such as ad style im done wanna go on fine but make it about the guitar not the ad man really



did you fail English class?? 

Because it sure does look like it.

Just one major Run on sentence there


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> did you fail English class??
> 
> Because it sure does look like it.
> 
> Just one major Run on sentence there



Your grammar fails too; then again mine does too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Your grammar fails too; then again mine does too.



Not as bad as his though 

I KNOW I failed English


----------



## somn (Nov 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> did you fail English class??
> 
> Because it sure does look like it.
> 
> Just one major Run on sentence there



oh boy dude is that all you got to say to get at me  fine go for it you still understood me my typing/English skills havent been challenged here till now oh well thanks for the insight there twisty


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 16, 2008)

somn said:


> oh boy dude is that all you got to say to get at me  fine go for it you still understood me my typing/English skills havent been challenged here till now oh well thanks for the insight there twisty


----------



## Elysian (Nov 16, 2008)

somn said:


> apperently you still read it as you gave me a response and it didint take a hot chic on my post to get you i take it you take it all to your head man is that really your response to me lol ok cool rant me flame me i dont care its still just an ad your  man really chill out talk about the guitar not his ad style dont like many ads myself but you dont catch me busting a grumpy about it dont like someone standing up to him fine dont get grumpy over small matters such as ad style im done wanna go on fine but make it about the guitar not the ad man really



this post was much better, i'll be honest, i didn't bother reading your last post more than a few words in before i started skimming for any properly spelled words. work on that a bit eh? hard to care about what someones saying when you can't even understand what they are trying to say.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 16, 2008)

somn said:


> oh boy dude is that all you got to say to get at me  fine go for it you still understood me my typing/English skills havent been challenged here till now oh well thanks for the insight there twisty


 


Please start using punctuation! It would alse be nice if you were bit less of a dick.


----------



## ire_works (Nov 16, 2008)

at this threads last couple pages

But yes , if i may go back to the topic. Schecter have been very good at keeping up in the sevens department with other companies , so i'd assume there will be some production 8 models in the near future. I just hope they don't have that giant brick with 6 bolts bolt-on neck joint we've seen on some of their drumcity 8s.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 17, 2008)

ire_works said:


> at this threads last couple pages
> 
> But yes , if i may go back to the topic. Schecter have been very good at keeping up in the sevens department with other companies , so i'd assume there will be some production 8 models in the near future. I just hope they don't have that giant brick with 6 bolts bolt-on neck joint we've seen on some of their drumcity 8s.



I agree. that neck joint is ugly


----------

